

No pay, no spray: Firefighters let home burn - NonEUCitizen
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39516346/ns/us_news-life/

======
waivej
I wonder what his insurance company will say. Do they require you to pay for
the firefighter tax?

------
dnautics
somewhere I had heard that the firefighters had actually put out a fire at the
same house previously, on another year where the same family hadn't 'gotten
around to paying' for the service.

